
Bloomberg adds adblock nag screen - the-dude
http://www.bloomberg.com/
======
domas
Just block #adBlockerContainer div on bloomberg.com no more nag screen.

Custom filter for uBlock Origin:

    
    
      ! 6/1/2016, http://www.bloomberg.com
      www.bloomberg.com###adBlockerContainer

------
nikki-9696
"It may adversely affect the experience"? Somehow, I think it makes it better,
Bloomberg.

